

The Pollen Detective: A Scientific Murder Mystery - BobbyVsTheDevil
https://medium.com/matter/the-pollen-detective-a-scientific-murder-mystery-6325151f112

======
Squarel
Very interesting story.

I started my MSc thesis on palynology, but for reasons unrelated to pollen, I
changed the subject of the thesis after a few months. (I could not get
comfortable working with HF)

